# Am I in a tip desert?



## Rob-DE (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm a new driver with just 59 lifetime trips. I have 25 rated, all 5-stars. Of these trips, I've netted 1 cash tip and 4 app tips, grand total $8.

I drive in Newark DE, Wilmington DE and Philly. I've had a mix of business pros, working class, young and old. I've done airport trips from Delaware, rush hour in downtown Philly, and points in between. 

I always introduce myself and tell pax to let me know if it's too hot, too cold, or if they aren't into the music. No one has yet said anything here.

I always thank them for choosing Uber at end of ride, wish them a good day, and remind them to check for their belongings.

But yesterday my 10 trip day in Philly netted zero tips. Am I in a tip desert?


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Do you have a tipping sign? They pay for themselves fast.

See more:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-sign-results-accountants-log.158384/


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Tips are not very common my friend for rideshare drivers. Also don't thank them for choosing Uber. Kinda corny.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

The tips have been completely underwhelming. 10% to 20% seems to be about the average and that is only on rated trips. I guess a beggar bowls helps, but I find them tacky. If I was going to tip someone, I would do it and I want not need a sign to tell me. It doesn't hurt to put something about tips in your profile though, not that anyone reads them.

The way UBER introduced tipping is terrible, hiding behind a rating wall. The way it should be is like any other transaction where you can add a gratuity. Force the cheap bastards to put in "O" for no tip and make them in the look you in the eyes when they do it.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Tipping hit and miss. $8 in total on 59 rides is very low though. Not every night will be good. Made >$200 on Saturday and received no tips (excluding the $3 burger they bought me). Then I've had nights were my rides maybe hit $50 in rides in 6 hours, but get $40 in tips.

Make sure your car is very clean, and smells great. Make sure plastic is shiny if you do day rides. 
Use a tip sign or a tip jar (i use one from tipsters) if you want. Some people like it, others don't.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Tips are not very common my friend for rideshare drivers. Also don't thank them for choosing Uber. Kinda corny.


I agree. Also don't ask if it's too hot or too cold. Just make sure it's comfortable. 
I can't imagine myself ever telling someone to adjust heat or AC unless it was really bad. 
Same with music. 
Just be friendly with normal conversation. Like how is your day going today? 
Not 20 questions to make sure they're happy


----------



## Rob-DE (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks all for the feedback and advice. I tend to have a cheesy and accommodating personality so I'll tone that down and see how it goes.


----------

